# Issue installing 'dconf-editor'



## coyote_zed (Jan 11, 2017)

I just got done installing Free-BSD 11.0 with Mate. I am trying to install 'dconf-editor' by typing `pkg install dconf-editor` but get the following error message: `pkg: cached package dconf-editor-3.18.2: size mismatch, cannot continue`

I had already run `pkg update; pkg upgrade`. Am I missing something?


----------



## ASX (Jan 11, 2017)

You get that error when a pkg is corrupted (bad download), you can try to manually delete the cache using `pkg clean`, and then retry the install command.

Alternatively you can remove only that package from the cache, which is located  in /var/cache/pkg.


----------

